# Mt. Liberty and Mt. Flume  Sat., Sept. 4th



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 30, 2004)

On Sept. 4th I will be bagging the last 2 of the 48 NH 4000 footers (Flume and Liberty).  The route is up for discussion, ideas welcome.

Everyone capable is invited.  This will be approx. a 12 mile, 3700' elev. gain hike depending on the route chosen.  The meeting place and exact time (8:00ish) will be determined after the route is chosen.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 30, 2004)

I won't be there - I'll be on the Wildcats. However, if you can do the car spotting I highly recommend going up the Osseo Trail, over the summits, and down Liberty Spring. We did that on January 4th and it was a fine route, very easy and accomodating to anyone who wants to join you.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 31, 2004)

Mike, except that last 1/8 of a mile to the parking lot if I remember. :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 31, 2004)

You will note I did not mention the Whitehouse Trail in my comment...


However, that does remind me ... stay on the bike path. After a ways (past the no-trespassing signs on the left that lead towards a different road), on the right you'll see open space through the vegetation and a small beaten path. That's the parking lot. Much nicer than following the trail.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry can't join you,  but there are quite a few people that will be clinching their 48 in September.    Good peaks to finish on.  You won't be sorry!


----------

